# display block / display none ?



## nordi (9. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich hab ein seltsames Problem. Ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten. In der linken Spalte stehen Künstler, in der rechten Seite werden kleine Previews von den Kunstwerken dargestellt. Diese Previews sind mit dem Befehl "style="display: none" markiert und werden erst sichtbar gemacht, wenn man auf den geweiligen Künstler geht mit (display: block). Ich habe also circa 15 Künstler und 15 Previews. Alles klappt auch soweit mit Firefox, IE, Opera etc. Wenn man auf den Künstler KLICKT, kommt man auf seine seperate Seite. Dort ist ein "back-link" mit 
	
	
	



```
<a href="javascript:history.back()">&lt; back</a>
```
 eingefügt. Wenn man dann zurückgeht auf die Auswahlseite und über einen Künstler geht, werden alle 15 Preview mit flackern dargestellt. Dies passiert aber nur auf Mac/Safari! Woran kann das liegen? Kann Safari vllt den Javascriptbefehl nicht interpretieren?

Hier ein kurzes Beispiel des Skripts:


```
<a href="test1.php" onmouseover="document.getElementById('test1').style.display = 'block';" onmouseout="document.getElementById('test1').style.display = 'none';"><strong>Alec Crichton </strong></a><br />
                  <a href="test2.php" onmouseover="document.getElementById('test2').style.display = 'block';" onmouseout="document.getElementById('test2').style.display = 'none';"><strong>Duprass</strong></a>

<div class="artists" id="test1" style="display: none;"><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
                <tr>
                  <td><img src="img/test1.jpg" width="620" height="325" /></td>
                  </tr>
              </table></div><div class="artists" id="test2" style="display: none;"><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
                <tr>
                  <td><img src="img/test2.jpg" width="620" height="325" /></td>
                  </tr>
              </table></div>
```


----------

